# Mehrere Konturen um Text



## supporter80 (21. August 2008)

Wie kann man denn um ein Wort mit einer Kontur mit Schlagschatten noch weitere  Konturen machen?

Gruß


----------



## Ex1tus (21. August 2008)

Eine Lösung wäre "Schein nach außen"....


----------



## chmee (21. August 2008)

Andere Lösung:
0. Text ist Ebene 1 ( E1)
1. Ebene (E2) darunter erstellen ( [STRG]+[SHIFT]+[ALT]+N )
2. mit [STRG] Taste auf das Text-Miniaturbild (E1) im Ebenenfenster mausklicken
-- Es sollte jetzt die *Auswahl* des Textes erscheinen --
3. Menu Auswahl->Auswahl verändern->*Auswahl erweitern* ( dort zB 4px einstellen )
4. Nun Wunschfarbe in E1 *in diese Auswahl füllen*.

ODER

1. Du klickst mit rechter Taste auf das Ebeneneffektzeichen der Ebene
2. Ich glaube 3.Punkt von Unten -> *Ebene erstellen*

Somit sind die Ebeneneffekte zwar nicht mehr so einfach veränderbar, aber Du kannst neue erstellen und die Ebenen in der Ebenenlage ändern.

mfg chmee


----------



## Elmooo (18. September 2009)

Ich weiß, das Thema ist alt, aber ich hab ne gute Lösung. 
Also, zuerst mal die Textebene rastern, ist ja klar, dann die erste Kontur drumlegen.
Dann Ebene >Smart Objekte >In Smart Objekt konvertieren. Was genau ein Smart Objekt ist, weiß ich gar nicht, aber auf jeden Fall ist es praktisch . 
Dann muss man das Smart Objekt nur noch rastern, und schon kann man weitere Effekte hinzufügen.
Das kann man natürlich beliebig oft wiederholen


----------



## Another (18. September 2009)

Das Smart-Object ermöglicht dir verlustfreies Arbeiten, wodurch jedoch die Dateigröße steigt. Fügst du es z.B. einem großen Bild zu, skalierst / transformierst du es zu einem sehr kleinen Bild und willst es später wieder zu der Originalgröße hochskalieren, bleiben alle Pixel dank Smart-Object erhalten, statt (ohne) einen Pixelbrei zu haben.


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. September 2009)

Der Ansatz von Ex1tus ist schon sehr gut.

Mit weiteren Ebeneneffekten: Schlagschatten, Schein nach innen etc. kann man mehrere Konturen erstellen (in meinem Beispiel 4) und der Text bleibt nach wie vor editierbar.

Alex


----------

